# RC71 problem



## Joe166 (Jan 6, 2007)

I have a new HR 44 Genie with the RC71 remote. When the tech installed the setup he tried to get the remote to automatically program to operate the Sony KDL40-EX700 attached to it. It kept giving a message that a problem had occurred and to "try again". He tried a couple of times, then went to the program remote screen, selected Sony, said he didn't know the model and on the first (of 29 codes), the volume worked so he said that was all that needed to be done. Seemed to work fine but I noticed a couple of days later that although it did do most everything I needed, when I pushed the "off" button both the HR 44 and the Sony TV turned off, as they should, BUT if I pushed off again, the TV would come back on (but not the receiver). 

While this is a minor annoyance, it seems that it should work as the other remotes worked. I called customer service and a very nice lady helped me out because I had gone into the remote program and tried each one of the 29 codes contained there. First I tried by entering the model number of the TV but it just kept saying there was a problem and to "try again". After a while, I just went to the "I don't know the model" and tried each of the 29 codes and found quite a few that worked, but they had the same glitch.

Any suggestions? This set always worked with code 1000 on the other remotes I have, but I don't see how to even enter a code with the RC71.

The lady at tech support said that they had been having some "glitches" with the RC71 and that she would turn this in as one more.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I believe you can use the same process to program the rc71 as other devices... Mute/select, wait for 2 flashes, then enter the code. Or you can use an older remote in IR mode.


----------



## Joe166 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks, I will try that.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

You are missing one zero in your code.

Any suggestions? This set always worked with code 1000 on the other remotes I have, but I don't see how to even enter a code with the RC71. Should be 10000.

I tried to look it up on the website but could not get the tool to work for some reason.

The old method of programming does work as stated by Stuart but you have to point it away from the receiver to keep it from communicating with it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Joe166 said:


> when I pushed the "off" button both the HR 44 and the Sony TV turned off, as they should, BUT if I pushed off again, the TV would come back on (but not the receiver).


that is normal. some TVs uses discrete codes while others uses "toggle" codes. it looks like your TV is using the latter. Discrete codes means a different "code" for ON and OFF. Toggle uses the same code for both as such pressing on or off accomplishes the same task


----------



## Joe166 (Jan 6, 2007)

peds48 said:


> that is normal. some TVs uses discrete codes while others uses "toggle" codes. it looks like your TV is suing the latter. Discrete codes means a different "code" for ON and OFF. Toggle uses the same code for both as such pressing on or off accomplishes the same task


I don't think so. If that were true, then why would it not have done the same thing with the RC65RX remote that was working with the HR34 I had connected to the TV two weeks ago?

BUT, thanks to Stuart Sweet for the explanation of how to enter a code into the Genie remote. I went to the DTV site and found the code for my specific TV set (10810), went into the other room to push mute/select, entered the proper code and it works perfectly now. It would appear that the code for my relatively new Sony is not among the 29 codes that the automatic setup goes through.

I really appreciate this forum. A great source of information (and sometimes misinformation), but it is all appreciated.

Thanks again.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Joe166 said:


> I don't think so. If that were true,


100% true, as far as it applies that you had the wrong code.

https://sites.google.com/site/dttllabs/home/configuring-translation/toggle-versus-discrete


----------



## Joe166 (Jan 6, 2007)

peds48 said:


> 100% true, as far as it applies that you had the wrong code.
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/dttllabs/home/configuring-translation/toggle-versus-discrete


I know you never lose an argument, so I will not keep this up, but I can't resist saying that the cite you have there seems to indicate that you are 100% wrong. IF this were a toggle code on the TV set, then the TV remote would also turn it on *and* off. It does not. Neither did the RC65 remote. But you have a nice day anyway.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Joe166 said:


> I know you never lose an argument, so I will not keep this up, but I can't resist saying that the cite you have there seems to indicate that you are 100% wrong. IF this were a toggle code on the TV set, then the TV remote would also turn it on *and* off. It does not. Neither did the RC65 remote. But you have a nice day anyway.


Again, it aplies as far as you had the wrong code. It looks like your TV supports both, as it did toggled with the WRONG code.


----------

